# Why has this become the blandest forum?



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it just me or has this become one of the blandest expat forums around? Where have the robust arguments and discussions gone? Why have they gone? Is it because the moderators have "nannied" the passion out of it? 

I have noted that most of the moderators orginate from one of the greatest nanny states in the world, the UK - maybe that is the reason? An ingrained aversion to confrontation perhaps? 

Be interesting to hear your thoughts - if anyone actually comes on here anymore!!

Bring back the good old days I say!!!!!!!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I must confess, I had the same thoughts on this...and I think you hit the nail on the head


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Is it just me or has this become one of the blandest expat forums around? Where have the robust arguments and discussions gone? Why have they gone? Is it because the moderators have "nannied" the passion out of it?
> 
> I have noted that most of the moderators orginate from one of the greatest nanny states in the world, the UK - maybe that is the reason? An ingrained aversion to confrontation perhaps?
> 
> ...


Oi you!!! The forum is a "UK FORUM" and although a lot of the moderators originate from there, not all do! I think the reason that the forum has become "bland" as you put it is simply because its meant to be an information forum, so that people can learn, ask questions and discuss the ways and the lifestyle of being an expat. Controversy and heated discussions are fine, but when militant groups or those who start slinging insults take over - it becomes a war zone and as we all know, you dont learn much from a war zone

Those are my thoughts

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want squabbles and controversy, then go in the forum lounge, there are some topics there you could add your twopennyworth to maybe???

Jo xxx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Simple --> People don't like hearing the truth. Just as Ostriches stick their heads in the sand, some folk block their ears and cry fowl when all they see is dirt.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oi you!!! The forum is a "UK FORUM" and although a lot of the moderators originate from there, not all do! I think the reason that the forum has become "bland" as you put it is simply because its meant to be an information forum, so that people can learn, ask questions and discuss the ways and the lifestyle of being an expat. Controversy and heated discussions are fine, but when militant groups or those who start slinging insults take over - it becomes a war zone and as we all know, you dont learn much from a war zone
> 
> Those are my thoughts
> 
> Jo xxx


hahaha!! I was waiting for you Jo!!

Serously though, it has gone downhill in the last 6 months or so and I was wondering why? What is your opinion if it is not "over regulation?"

Cheers
Tony

ps You enjoying it away from Alqueria?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> hahaha!! I was waiting for you Jo!!
> 
> Serously though, it has gone downhill in the last 6 months or so and I was wondering why? What is your opinion if it is not "over regulation?"
> 
> ...


I've told you my opinion, this isnt meant to be a warzone, its meant to be a place where people ask questions about to living in SA! The questions that infame havent been asked of late and the culprits who like to start a war havent been visiting cos they cant control their desire to throw insults and have tantrums if people dont listen or agree with them!

..... oooooohhh yes, although I quite liked Alqueria, it was far too quiet and away from it all and as nice as that was, the novelty wore off and I got fed up with driving everywhere and nowt much to do. I much prefer Benalmadena!! How about you??

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you want squabbles and controversy, then go in the forum lounge, there are some topics there you could add your twopennyworth to maybe???
> 
> Jo xxx


No I don't want squabbles!! However, if people can't be bothered to come on here, because they feel that the comments or views that they express are going to be washed out by the moderators, then they will stop coming on. However, then those people that do post, hoping to get both sides of the perspective of life in SA however unpalletable to the ModSquad, end up getting a sanitised version of the truth.


Just my thoughts this Saturday morning......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> No I don't want squabbles!! However, if people can't be bothered to come on here, because they feel that the comments or views that they express are going to be washed out by the moderators, then they will stop coming on. However, then those people that do post, hoping to get both sides of the perspective of life in SA however unpalletable to the ModSquad, end up getting a sanitised version of the truth.
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts this Saturday morning......


I dont think we've ever stopped heated, rational discussions - only mud slinging and people becoming offensive! You're obviously bored this morning - go out in the sunshine and catch some rays lol!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've told you my opinion, this isnt meant to be a warzone, its meant to be a place where people ask questions about to living in SA! The questions that infame havent been asked of late and the culprits who like to start a war havent been visiting cos they cant control their desire to throw insults and have tantrums if people dont listen or agree with them!
> 
> ..... oooooohhh yes, although I quite liked Alqueria, it was far too quiet and away from it all and as nice as that was, the novelty wore off and I got fed up with driving everywhere and nowt much to do. I much prefer Benalmadena!! How about you??
> 
> Jo xxx


I love it down here - our new house is just minutes walk from a lovely beach - no tourists if you know what I mean! I don'y miss the campo - everything workd down here!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Is it just me or has this become one of the blandest expat forums around? Where have the robust arguments and discussions gone? Why have they gone? Is it because the moderators have "nannied" the passion out of it?
> 
> I have noted that most of the moderators orginate from one of the greatest nanny states in the world, the UK - maybe that is the reason? An ingrained aversion to confrontation perhaps?
> 
> ...


So many complained about TheRooster in all his/her forms! 
Cannot say that I read a lot of banter on the other forums ???
Perhaps all the disasters and wars in the world have caused this forum to calm down.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johanna said:


> So many complained about TheRooster in all his/her forms!
> Cannot say that I read a lot of banter on the other forums ???
> Perhaps all the disasters and wars in the world have caused this forum to calm down.


The forum has quieted down because the questions havent been asked and the perpetrator of most of the aggression has been banned several times under several names. Discussion is one thing and is encouraged, offensive insults and tantrums are another

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> The forum has quieted down because the questions havent been asked and the perpetrator of most of the aggression has been banned several times under several names. Discussion is one thing and is encouraged, offensive insults and tantrums are another
> 
> Jo xxx


Very true jojo, I also do not wish to have him around again!
The discussion about investment in real estate was very informative and hopefully that type of discussion will continue.


----------

